# Derzeitige Lage um Age of Conan



## BambuleFiligrante (20. Mai 2009)

Grüße,

Bevor ich als Fanboy oder Mitarbeiter von Funcom betitelt werde - weder noch, ich bin ein 08/15 Gelegenheitsspieler, welcher hier und dort schon einige MMORPGS angetestet/gespielt hat. Da dieses Spiel und Funcom selbst in der Vergangenheit auf vielen Plattformen sowas von runtergezogen und hier bereits aus dem Index genommen wurde, möchte ich mich mal ein wenig dazu äußern, da die Kritik einfach nicht mehr angebracht ist. Aber fangen wir mal von vorne an...

Das Spiel hatte vor genau einem Jahr sein Release. Der Zustand mehr schlecht als recht. Viele Bugs, Performancefehler, Abstürze (OOM / Bluescreen), fehlender Spielinhalt / Content, Crafting sinnlos, Gildenschlachten (Keepfights fehlerhaft bzw. gar nicht möglich) 

Ich hab das Spiel knapp 3-4 Monate dennoch gespielt, da die Grafik einfach wunderschön ist , die Musik fantastisch (als bester Soundtrack nen Award gewonnen),  das Kombo-System einfach was neues ist (man kann mein drücken der Tastenkombos einfach richtig fühlen wie man den Gegner die rübe einhaut) - es war einfach ein Spiel für Erwachsene - brutal, es nahm kein Blatt vor dem Mund, hübsche Frauen und geil vertonte zynische und geschmacklose NPC`s - und in der Hinsicht auf die Jugendfreigabe (ab 18) nun mal einmalig im MMORPG Genre, was ebenfalls die geringe Spieleranzahl entschuldigt. Dennoch war man oft frustriert über die vielen Fehler und auch hier und da enttäuscht von Funcom, da der fehlende Spielinhalt (welcher immerhin auf der Verpackung versprochen wurde) nicht eingehalten wurde. Soweit so gut. Trotz allem kann ich behaupten in dieser Zeit viel Spaß gehabt zu haben und es war einfach spannend die Welt Hyboria zu erkunden. Ich kann aber natürlich auch den Frust vieler verstehen und deren abgang ist nachvollziehbar. Das Verhältnis zwischen Spielern und Funcom war sehr gereizt, da viel versprochen und nur wenig gehalten wurde. Zudem kam man sehr schwer an Informationen wie es weitergehen würde. So, was passierte nach den ersten Monaten? Einiges! Es wurde gepatcht was das Zeug hält, fast jeder Mittwoch wurde dazu genutzt um die Bugs zu beseitigen, die Performance zu steigern, Abstürze zu vermeiden, Fehlender Spielinhalt nachzureichen, das Crafting eine Bedeutung zu geben (Rezepte / Kulturrüstungen eingeführt) , Serverzusammenlegung / möglichkeit zum Serverwechsel und somit wieder volle Server, Gildenschlachten möglich zu machen, Klassen zu "reparieren", Test-Live Server eröffnet, Trail-Version vom Spiel bereitgestellt,  PVP System (Verbrecher/Mörder-Modus, Wachen, PVP Level / Rüstungen etc.) eine neue Spielkarte (Ymirs Pass - und somit die größte bislang im ganzen Spiel), Content im 80er Bereich, neue Quests in allen Bereichen, DX10 fast vollständig eingefügt, weitere NPC`s vertont, neue Items, Raidinstanzen verbessert, neue Gruppeninstanzen und vieles mehr (das alles in einem Jahr? Nicht schlecht oder!?  Vorallem da jetzt noch der nächste große Patch vor der Tür steht... Inhalt:  Fähigkeiten-, Zauber- und Talente-Updates für ALLE Klassen massiv überarbeitet,  Großes neues Spielfeld im Freien,  Neues Rollenspielsystem, ALLE Items welche im Spiel bereits gefunden werden konnten (von Level 1-80) wurden überarbeitet und angepasst, neue Händler, neue kaufbare Begleiter, Gildenstädte werden lebendiger, PVP System: Wachen überarbeitet... usw) und das Spiel nimmt langsam seine Form an wie es seit release hätte sein sollen bzw. es die Entwickler sich vorgestellt haben - aber weiter unten werde ich darauf nochmal zu sprechen kommen. Auch rund um das Spiel hat sich plötzlich gegen Herbst einiges verändert. So nahm der Game Director seinen Hut, Mitarbeiter wurden entlassen oder durch neue ersetzt - das Konzept überarbeitet. Langsam aber stetig entwickelte sich wieder vertrauen zu Funcom und auch die Informationen "wie geht es weiter" - "wie steht es um AoC" wurden immer mehr (allein die Entwickler-Ankündigungen vom neuen Game-Director sind ein Beispiel dafür, welche monatlich erscheinen ...siehe: Ankündigung Mai oder aber der Podcast - auch hier: absolut gut gemacht). Derzeit sind wohl rund 120 Entwickler am Spiel Age of Conan beschäftigt. Somit konnten seitdem auch alle versprechen seitens Funcom bislang eingehalten werden, die Patches wurden klüger und technisch ausgereifter. Das Patchen ist ebenfalls sehr vorbildlich. Es wird frühzeitig angekündigt und selbst die größten Patches haben nur eine Wartungszeit von 6-7 Stunden (meistens von 06:00 - 12:00 Uhr) ...danach sind die Server wieder online und es kann wieder gedaddelt werden. Auch ansonsten gibt es KEINE Fehler wo die Server mal offline sind - bis auf das auftragen der Patches gibt es keine Spielzeitunterbrechung! So, das lassen wir nun erst einmal so stehen und ich werd kurz etwas abschweifen...

Gerade in der Zeit wo es in AoC etwas schlechter lief setzten einige Spieler viel Hoffnung in Warhammer oder Darkfall Online. Age of Conan wurde der Untergang vorhergesagt. Die Spiele wurden released und siehe da, es ist ebenfalls nicht das Gelbe vom Ei (Die Fehler sind ja bekannt), Spielerschwund bei Warhammer und über Darkfall verliert keiner mehr ein Wort - ich möchte hier jetzt aber keine Diskussion über die "Konkurenz" starten sondern mal einiges in Blick auf AoC verständlicher machen. Jeder der Warhammer und Darfkall bereits gespielt hat, kennt auch mehr oder weniger die Technik dahinter - das allein Age of Conan von der Datengröße doppelt so groß ist wie Warhammer spricht für sich. Funcom hat ein Spiel rausgebracht welches von der Technik  mindestens zehnmal anspruchsvoller ist  als Warhammer und Darkfall zusammen. Die Grafik wohl derzeit das Non-Plus Ultra im MMORPG Bereich (dazu noch DX10) und mit dem ganzen Schnick-Schnack im Spiel  ganz sicher gut schwieriger zu programmieren als die anderen genannten Spiele (beispiel Video - alles InGame Grafik bzw. reines Gameplay). Hier sollte man sich als Warhammer Spieler auch mal fragen warum die Performance dort so miserabel ist (womit ich keine War-Spieler oder das Spiel selbst angreifen will). Die Hardwareanforderungen bei AoC sind natürlich etwas höher aber dafür ist die Performance derzeit einfach nur Top! Was ich damit sagen will: die anspruchsvolle Technik lässt ebenfalls einiges entschuldigen und man hat diese ja endlich super im Griff, kaum noch ruckler auf höchster Grafik, keine Abstürze mehr etc. 

Also, wieder zurück zum wesentlichen...

Die großen Fehler im Spiel gehören der Vergangenheit an und Funcom hat sichtlich daraus gelernt und auch gehandelt. Worauf es mir aber ankommt ist einfach, dass Funcom sicherlich mit dem zu frühen release einen großen Fehler gemacht hat aber das Spiel selbst nichts dafür kann. Es ist einfach mit verdammt viel Liebe zum Detail hergestellt, ob PVE (die Geschichte und die Erzählungen sind sehr durchdacht und für wahre PVE Freunde ein Genuß!) oder PVP (sehr anspruchsvoll, vorallem als Meele! Die Gildenfestungen mit einem Raid zu erobern macht einfach wahnsinnig viel spaß und auch die Minigames sind ganz nette Spielereien für zwischendurch)... beides macht unheimlich viel Spaß und zusammen mit der Optik einfach ein geniales Produkt was viel mehr beachtung bzw. respekt verdient hat! Immerhin Gamestar hat es verstanden und einen nachträglichen Test gemacht - das Spiel wurde um 4 Punkte aufgewertet (nun 85) und somit knapp hinter WoW (89).

Niemand wird gezwungen dieses Spiel zu spielen aber es bringt auch nichts weiterhin schlecht über das Spiel zu reden, obwohl man eigentlich ein anderes Spiel spielt oder einfach nur schlechte Erfahrung mit Funcom zu release gemacht hat,  da es keinem etwas böses will - selbst wenn AoC 500.000 Spieler hat, wird die Welt in WoW oder sonst wo nicht untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber solche Kommentare schreckt einfach neue Spieler ab das Spiel überhaupt mal zu testen... und das hat AoC absolut nicht verdient, hier verpassen einige ein großartiges Spiel welches sich vor keinem anderen MMORPG verstecken muss oder wird. Die Fantasiegeschichten das es um Funcom und Age of Conan schlecht steht sind ebenfalls weit hergeholt. (Quartalsbericht 2009 Mai http://www.funcom.com/funcom/frontend/file...esentation.pdf) Funcom hat bereits vor 2-3 Monaten bekanntgegeben, dass sich die Firma selbst bei einem Verlust mindestens 1 Jahr SELBST Finanzieren könnte, WENN es wirklich hart auf hart kommen sollte und die Spierzahlen sind ja auch nicht erst seit der Trial-Versionen am steigen sondern bereits seit Ende 2008 und die Aktie ist am steigen ....die Server sind zu jeder Uhrzeit sehr gut besucht (selbst nachts in der Woche laufen Raids) man findet jederzeit eine Gruppe zum Questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollt eigentlich noch viel mehr Punkte ansprechen aber leider ist meine Zeit etwas begrenzt, später gern 

Bambule


----------



## Maleas (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe AoC die ersten 4 Monate intensiv gespielt. Von da an nur noch alle paar Monate mal reingeschaut. Mein Eindruck ist gemischt.

Was mir gefällt sind Setting, Klassen, Details, Atmosphäre, Grafik ... also der erste Eindruck stimmt und kann durchaus überzeugen. Aber ich will mir hier mal Kritik erlauben, die nicht dem üblichen Geflame entspricht ... also, nach so viel Lobhudelei, nun mal auch ein bisschen Kritik.

Das Spiel ist eindeutig von Anfang an auch für Konsolen System konzipiert worden. Das kann einen eingefleischten MMO PC Spieler frusten. Ich will nur ein Beispiel nennen ... die Heilmechanik. Heilung ist in AoC sehr passiv. Man spammt seine AE HoTs und fertig. Zugunsten einer Konsolensteuerung wurde hier weitgehen auf direkte Heilung verzichtet - es scheint nunmal unmöglich, mit einem Konsolen-Pad Spieler auszuwählen und dann einen Heilspruch zu wirken. Das geht mit Maus und Tastatur (so wie wir es von MMOs gewohnt sind), aber nicht mit einem Gamepad. Ich als Heiler fühle mich da ein wenig unterfordert, da ich wenig Einfluss nehmen kann. AE spam spam spam - entweder reicht es, oder nicht.

Die Actionsteuerung (Angriffe aus versch. Richtungen) ist ein geniales System. Kein anderes MMO lässt sich derart actionreich spielen. Die Richtungs-Kombos machen Spass und lassen die Figur lebendiger werden. Aber auch hier steckt der Fehler im Detail, bzw. im Konzept, denn ... was auf einer Konsole mit einem Gamepag gut funktionieren mag (Analogstick?) ist mit der Tastatur ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. WASD Spieler, die - wie üblich - die Tasten 1-0 mit Fähigkeiten belegen, haben hier einfach nicht genug Tasten zur Verfügung. Meine linke Hand ist nur mit den Richtungsangriffen beschäftigt, und für die Fähigkeiten fehlen mir a) Tasten, b) Finger und c) der Überblick.

Finisher, Fatalities & Co. ... Auch hier ist die Idee toll, die Umsetzung gelungen, aber die Handhabe unpraktisch. Fatalities fressen einfach Zeit, die man im PvE und PvP zum Reagieren benötigt. Auch hier ein Beispiel ... Ich bin Tank und tanke eine Gruppe Mobs. Das geht auch ganz gut, und dann schnetzel ich mit Fatalities um mich. Wenn hier ein Heiler oder DD Aggro zieht, bin ich aber oft mit meinen 3Sek. Fatality-Move Animationen beschäftigt und kann absolut nicht eingreifen und regieren. Ich muss also warten, bis der stylische Move beendet ist und kann dann den Gegner wieder binden. Das verhindertt einfach direktes Teamplay. Spieler sind durch die animierten Moves oft zu Untätigkeit gezwungen. 

Was die Spielwelt betrifft, so ist diese absolut stimmig und gelungen, aber beim Design kommt auch gelegentlich Frust auf. Die Welt fühlt sich nach Baukasten an. Zonen sind nicht immer zusammenhängend und durchgehend begehbar. Das "Distrikt" System, also das Öffnen einer neuen Instanz der Zone, wenn diese mit Spielern voll ist, mindert ein freies und offenen Spielgefühl. Oft muss man sich mit Spielern absprechen, wo man sich genau trifft. "Wir treffen uns bei der Bank in Alt Tarantia" reicht hier nicht aus. "Instanz Beta" oder so ... Gerade als PvP Spieler oder Rollenspieler kann dies frusten, denn man trifft nunmal nicht immer auf alle Spieler / Gegner in dem Gebiet, da diese auch in versch. Instanzen der Zone unterwegs sind.

Die Gildenstadt ist eine tolle Sache, allerdings auch ein wenig nutzlos. Die Belagerung von Spielerburgen klingt interessant, funktioniert aber nur nach einem gesteuerten Zeitschema. Spontanität bleibt hier auf der Strecke - auch die Abwechslung, da Gildenstadt, Belagerungen usw. das gleiche grafische Thema haben, bzw. in einer geklonten Zone spielen. Ein offenes Grenzland System mit festen Burgen, die man erobern und halten kann, scheint ein Wunschtraum zu sein. 

Was Instanzen betrifft, so gibt es welche, aber die Bosse dort sind oft recht unspektakulär gemacht. Tank & Spank heisst das Motto, und Bosse werden einfach umgezergt. Interessante Encounter waren - zumindest am Anfang des Spiels - nicht vorhanden. Auch die offenen Dungeons können frusten, da hier viele Gruppen unterwegs sind, und die Bosse nur laaaaangsam wieder respawnen. Wir haben Stunden in offenen Dungeons verbracht und auf einen Boss gewartet. 

Die Questdichte war am Anfang oft mau. Man hat Gebiete gehabt, wo man nur durch grinden und wiederholbare Quests leveln konnte. Dies ist jedoch mittlerweile besser geworden. Die Quests hingegen sind oft nach Schema "Töte xy Gegner" usw. Die Storyquests sind jedoch ganz nett gemacht, und mit Lvl. 40 gibt es dann ein schönes Finale der Story und einen imposanten Besuch bei Conan. Naja ... bis auf die Tatsache, dass alle Spieler "die Auserwählten" sind und das Zeichen tragen ^^

Fazit: Age of Conan ist ein Meilenstein in Sachen Innovation, Grafik und Gameplay. Man merkt dem Spiel die Konsolenauslegung an, und oft trifft dies gewohnte Maus/Tastatur Spieler mit einem Pfosten ins Gesicht. Die Spielmechanik ist erfrischend neu aber auch detailvermurkst. Rollenspieler, Gelegenheitsspieler und Spieler die ein erwachsenes Setting ohne quitschbunte Grafik suchen, sind hier voll bedient. Der eigentliche Endgame Spieler (Raids, PvP, RvR) rauft sich jedoch die Haare, denn pompöse WoW Raidinstanzen, spannende offene DAoC Grenzkämpfe und spontane WAR RvR Schlachten bleiben hier aus. Age of Conan ist also ein Spiel für Neueinsteiger, aber sicherlich kein Spiel für MMO-Umsteiger. Wenn AoC für Konsolensysteme erscheint, wird es ein absoluter Hit in diesem Bereich. Ein MMORPG für PS3 oder XBox360 ist sicherlich kein einfaches Unterfangen, aber das AoC Konzept wird hier voll aufgehen.


----------



## New-Member (20. Mai 2009)

Ich finde du hast voll kommen Recht.
Jedoch versuchst du ein paar mal in deinem Text Warhammer als schlecht da stehen zu lassen.
Ich mein AoC ist in Gebieten auf 40 Spieler instanziert, in WAR trifft man in großen Schlachten auf 300 und aufwärts. Da kannst du die Performance nicht ganz vergleichen.

Und der Kommentar von Warhammer wurde bei Gamestar abgewertet ist auch unnütz und meines Erachtens ein weiterer Versuch Warhammer online als das schlechte Spiel dar zu stellen, damit neue Spieler die sich zwischen War und AoC nicht entscheiden können, zu "deinem" Spiel zu bekehren.

Gruß,
New


----------



## wieselkopp (20. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Ich mein AoC ist in Gebieten auf 40 Spieler instanziert, in WAR trifft man in großen Schlachten auf 300 und aufwärts. Da kannst du die Performance nicht ganz vergleichen.



Nun mal nicht übertreiben, extwas mehr als 40 leute sind pro Instanz schon möglich. Muss ja schließlich da eine volle Battlekeepschlacht in AOC knapp 96 Spieler umfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Mai 2009)

oh nein....solch ein Thread wird wieder den ganzen "ich hasse Aoc und erzähle es jedem der es nicht wissen will" Abschaum anziehen...

spätestens morgen ist der thread dicht....weil wieder die ganzen Spinner hervorgekrochen kommen und schlechte Stimmung verbreiten wollen...


----------



## BambuleFiligrante (20. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Ich finde du hast voll kommen Recht.
> Jedoch versuchst du ein paar mal in deinem Text Warhammer als schlecht da stehen zu lassen.
> Ich mein AoC ist in Gebieten auf 40 Spieler instanziert, in WAR trifft man in großen Schlachten auf 300 und aufwärts. Da kannst du die Performance nicht ganz vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht so gewollt und werde es auch bearbeiten, da ich weder was geegen WoW, Warhammer oder sonstiges habe. Jeder soll das spielen was er mag und ich bin froh über jedes MMORPG das aus dem Boden wächst! Wollte nur aufzeigen das es auch bei anderen Spielen nicht alles von anfang an rund läuft


----------



## Shastar2002 (22. Mai 2009)

Schön geschrieben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Ich teile im großen Ganzen die Meinungen des TE.

Das Spiel hat in seinem ersten Jahr große Fortschritte gemacht und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, es sich (wieder) anzuschauen.

Interessant sind auch die Neuigkeiten zum ersten Geburtstag: 
Finanziell geht es dem Unternehmen wieder besser und die Nutzerzahlen steigen auch.


----------



## little sister (22. Mai 2009)

Shastar2002 schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr kennt doch den Spruch "wer einmal lügt ...."


----------



## mad.gobbo (22. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Infos, ich habe Preorder und Gedöns mitgemacht, dann aber aus Zeitgründen (Job, Familie und WoW ^^) nach dem Testmonat nicht verlängert, da es unreif wirkte (was eigentlich jedes neue MMO gegenüber dem primus tut).
Nach nem Jahr ist es immer noch da und so habe ich mal nachgelesen und nach paar Berichten wie diesen es installiert und zum Testen den Account reaktiviert, zumal ich es mal in dx10 sehen möchte. Schaun wir mal, aber Ulduar werde ich sicher nicht untreu deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (22. Mai 2009)

wenn du noch so verliebt in wow bist wird dich AoC nicht heilen können.

wenn dus aber wirklcih mal anspielen willst und dich mal von wow befreit hast. wirds dir richtig spaß machen.


----------



## mad.gobbo (22. Mai 2009)

Hrhr, ich bin immer noch verliebt in meine frau und meine 2 kinder, aber sicher nicht ein spiel.
Ich suche Unterhaltung zur Entspannung, und da ist wow momentan eines der besten und ausgereiftesten MMO (um himmels willen KEIN RPG!!!) auf dem Markt.
AoC hatte den Ansatz, erwachsener zu sein und eins meiner Lieblingsuniversen darzustellen. Es hat leider nicht überzeugt. Nun freue ich mich, ggf. doch keine volle Fehlinvestition gemacht zu haben, was den pve/lore-teil an geht

"befreit von wow": Hört sich, an, als ob ich ein Problem hätte. Die "Befreiung" schaft nur ein Spiel, dessen Entwickler nicht nur das Maul aufreissen, sondern auch ihre Hausaufgaben machen. Ich tippe auf World of Starcraft, weil es bisher leider nur Blizzard drauf hat oder ein fiktives PlanetSide 2 (oder ggf. Jumpgate2)


----------



## Imseos (23. Mai 2009)

viel spass mad gobbo mit solchen kommentaren kannste hier einpacken und an den te ich kümmer mich mal später um deine erklärung warum aoc jetzte der hamme is...


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Mai 2009)

Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt(und du es trotzdem spielst-.-) muss dass nicht heissen das es anderen auch nicht gefällt. Und wenn das Spiel für ihn hammer ist dann ist das seine persönliche Meinung und er braucht hier gar nichts zu erklären....jaja richtig es gibt auch Leute die müssen nicht bei jeden sich bieteden Gelegenheit ihr Meinung ablassen...man kann auch einfach mal schweigen.. Nicht jeder hat das Bedürfnis andere zu bekehren und ihnen ein Spiel schlecht reden.....Es mag für einige unvorstelbar sein, aber ist gibt tatsächlich Leute die die Meinung anderer tolerieren und nicht versuchen sie von Ihren Meinung zu überzeugen....


----------



## Tigha (23. Mai 2009)

AoC ist vom spielerlebniss einmalig gewesen. die grafik, der look, das kampfsystem (vor allem die tatsache das man keiner fraktion angehörte und sich überall mit jeden prügeln konnte) war anfangs überwältigend.
Tortage (hellsand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und katakomben) oder auch Alt-Tarantia (incl. reichen viertel) waren nur geil.
danach gings dann leider beständig bergarb, feld der toten wirkte lieblos genau wie eiglo und donnerflussbla. zudem wurden quests immer weniger wodurch man gezwungen wurde ewige lvl mit stupiden grinden (atzel & DM) zu überspringen. die stats auf den rüstungen waren alles andere als sinnvoll bzw durchdacht, teilweise sogar nichtmal aktiv geschaltet. raiden war nur mit hoher frust resi durchzuführen. mit dem DT eine ganze klasse ohne sinn und verstand konzipiert.

zuletzt war ich nach dem kostenfreien server transfer auf fury aktiv. allerdings hat sich in meinen augen nicht viel getan. hat für 2-3 tage wieder derbe fun gebracht, diesmal sogar international köpfe abzutrennen, aber auf lange sicht leider zuunmotivierend.

ich hoffe AoC dient in zukunft als mahnmal der verschenkten möglichkeiten. denn hier wurde soviel potential verschenkt.

ps: für die 6.99€ die das game imo bei green-paper zuhaben is kann ichs jeden nur empfehlen den 1monat anzutesten,gerade weil ich glaube das es in absehbarer zeit kein mmo wie conan geben wird.


----------



## mad.gobbo (23. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> viel spass mad gobbo mit solchen kommentaren kannste hier einpacken und an den te ich kümmer mich mal später um deine erklärung warum aoc jetzte der hamme is...


Ich habe nicht damit angefangen sondern mich für die Infos bedankt, die mich zusammen mit Infos an anderen Stellen dazu gebracht haben das Spiel wieder zu installieren und zu aktivieren. Es macht auch wieder Spass und ich habe seit AoC-fertigpatchen auch kein WoW mehr angefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich will einen meiner alten Chars maxen und alle Gegenden besuchen, denn AoC sieht echt hammerhart aus und ist mit seinem Kampfsystem sehr erfrischend. Ich freue mich , dass sogar ingame noch richtig was los ist.

Nur wenn ich hier solche Engstirnigkeiten lesen muss, wie dass ich mich erstmal von wow befreien müsse, frage ich mich, wer und was hier einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex hat und musste mal auf die Realitäten verweisen. Sorry dafür, aber sowas lasse ich nicht unkommentiert. Ich lasse mich ungern missionieren und bleibe lieber Heide, als nur einem Gott zu folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Mai 2009)

> Ich lasse mich ungern missionieren und bleibe lieber Heide, als nur einem Gott zu folgen




sehr schön gesagt, den Spruch sollten sich mal ein paar der AoC Hasser zu Herzen nehmen.....


----------



## Dietrich (23. Mai 2009)

Bringt Patch 1.05 und die kostenlose Spielzeit für ehemalige Spieler und ich und ein paar Kumpels werfen wieder einen Blick rein! ^^
Und ich denke viele andere warten ebenfalls.


MfG


----------



## Rungor (24. Mai 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Bringt Patch 1.05 und die kostenlose Spielzeit für ehemalige Spieler und ich und ein paar Kumpels werfen wieder einen Blick rein! ^^
> Und ich denke viele andere warten ebenfalls.



ganz genau ... sobald dieses "fraktionenpvp" kommt .. und sie das balancing hinbekommen haben ,es kann nicht sein das ein stoffie gegen einen melee im 1vs1 gewinnt(zumindest bin ich ein fan des WAR pvp balancing) wart ich auch nur noch auf die kostenlose spielzeit für ehemalige spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

Age of Conan wird sich wieder aufbauen, es hat sich so fantastisch angehört mit Burg bauen und allem als das sich jetzt die Idee / Game in Luft auflösen darf


----------



## Harika (24. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Age of Conan wird sich wieder aufbauen, es hat sich so fantastisch angehört mit Burg bauen und allem als das sich jetzt die Idee / Game in Luft auflösen darf



Vermutlich wird es den Weg der meisten MMOs gehen welche einen katastrophalen Start hatten und sich nie komplett erholt haben, da immer neue MMOs kommen und der Anteil der Leute welcher AOC eine zweite Chance geben werden geringer sein wird als diejenigen welche erneut zuschlagen.


----------



## erwo (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,



Harika schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es den Weg der meisten MMOs gehen welche einen katastrophalen Start hatten und sich nie komplett erholt haben, da immer neue MMOs kommen und der Anteil der Leute welcher AOC eine zweite Chance geben werden geringer sein wird als diejenigen welche erneut zuschlagen.



Nunja, aber AOC hat einfach ein bisschen mehr Zeit als die
Konkurrenz.

Die Grafik werden viele erst in ein, zwei Jahren richtig sehen
können, wenn die Hardware dann da ist.

Das Kampfsystem ist auch noch immer einzigartig, von daher
ist die Chance das es aufwärts geht mit AOC doch auf jeden
Fall gegeben.

Man kann es nur hoffen, zwischen den ganzen aktuellen
hohlen Grind-Games der Marktführer, ist es ja wenigstens
mal ein Lichtblick.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Imseos (25. Mai 2009)

> Man kann es nur hoffen, zwischen den ganzen aktuellen
> hohlen Grind-Games der Marktführer, ist es ja wenigstens
> mal ein Lichtblick.



genial wie sich manche den täglichen pvpexp grind schönreden


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Mai 2009)

genial wie einige meinen zu wissen wie andere spielen und wie sie es einfach nicht akzeptieren können, dass andere an etwas Spaß haben, an dem sie selber kein spaß haben.....


----------



## hansi79 (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann manche Leute einfach nicht verstehen die behaupten das sich AOC weiter entwickelt hat? Dazu fehlt noch ein ganzes Stück, es hat je gerade mal den Stand erreicht, den es schon letztes Jahr hätte haben müssen und das nennt man keine weiter Endwicklung. Das PVP-System ist Schrott einfach nur Schrott, wenn man die Foren Beiträge der Spieler glauben schenken darf. Die Grafik ist toll aber unnütz und sinnlos bei einem MMO. Sorry Leute lasst euch nicht verarschen und wartscht endlich die Betrügereien von FC ab. Ich habe schon einmal gesagt wer wirklich ein ausgezeichneten PVP haben möchte spielt Gothic, Guild Wars oder WAR wer ein erstklassiges PVE möchte spielt WOW. Ach und mein Favorit in Sachen Grafik ist und bleibt HDRO, die Architektur der Grafik bis hin zu Gestaltung ist einzig artig. AOC wird auf immer und ewig ein Blender bleiben, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie ein Relativ „Neues“ spiel schon für 6,99 verkloppen^^ lachhaft das gab es bei anderen mmo nicht zumindest nicht, wenn das Spiel nicht einmal ein Jahr alt war.


----------



## BambuleFiligrante (26. Mai 2009)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Also ich kann manche Leute einfach nicht verstehen die behaupten das sich AOC weiter entwickelt hat? Dazu fehlt noch ein ganzes Stück, es hat je gerade mal den Stand erreicht, den es schon letztes Jahr hätte haben müssen und das nennt man keine weiter Endwicklung. Das PVP-System ist Schrott einfach nur Schrott, wenn man die Foren Beiträge der Spieler glauben schenken darf. Die Grafik ist toll aber unnütz und sinnlos bei einem MMO. Sorry Leute lasst euch nicht verarschen und wartscht endlich die Betrügereien von FC ab. Ich habe schon einmal gesagt wer wirklich ein ausgezeichneten PVP haben möchte spielt Gothic, Guild Wars oder WAR wer ein erstklassiges PVE möchte spielt WOW. Ach und mein Favorit in Sachen Grafik ist und bleibt HDRO, die Architektur der Grafik bis hin zu Gestaltung ist einzig artig. AOC wird auf immer und ewig ein Blender bleiben, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie ein Relativ „Neues" spiel schon für 6,99 verkloppen^^ lachhaft das gab es bei anderen mmo nicht zumindest nicht, wenn das Spiel nicht einmal ein Jahr alt war.



Das PVP macht Spaß, PVE ebenso - weiß also nicht was du hast !? Die Grafik macht bei AoC einfach Sinn, da es ein wichtiger teil vom Spielfeeling ist, ob beim PVP, PVE oder RP! 

Das Eidos pleite gegangen ist und von Square Enix (Final Fantasy) aufgekauft wurde, ist dir bekannt? Dementsprechend auch die Lagerleerungen bei Eidos und der Verkauf von AoC für 6.99 - das war nicht im Interesse von Funcom. Ich könnte dir ja jetzt erzählen wie der Start von WoW war oder der von Warhammer aber das wäre jetzt vergeudete Zeit

Aber was erzähl ich dir das überhaupt, du hast es ja nicht einmal gespielt "Wenn man die Forenbeiträge der Spieler glauben schenken darf" ...

...meide einfach den Forenteil "Age of Conan", tust dir selbst und vorallem uns einen großen gefallen


----------



## Tiegars (26. Mai 2009)

BambuleFiligrante schrieb:


> ...meide einfach den Forenteil "Age of Conan", tust dir selbst und vorallem uns einen großen gefallen


Moin,

naja man kann auch mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt laufen. Und von denen gibt es leider viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur kleines Beispiel:

AOC ist ja ein Jahr alt geworden. Und alle haben sich gefreut auf das angekündigte Event. Normalerweise wen man einen gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzt sollte man meinen das die Geburtstage wenigstens das einjährige gefeiert wird. Tja falsch gehofft. In AOC wird nix gefeirt. Die Leute sind massenhaft enttäuscht und wurden auf deutsch gesagt verarscht. Wen man dann immer noch nicht sieht das irgendwas falsch gelaufen ist dann weiss ich echt nicht weiter. 

Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie einfach nix ankündigen sollen. Aber das ist ja das was ich bei FC nicht verstehe wie die denken. Ich kann bei sowas nur den Kopf schütteln. Das macht auf alle Fälle keinen professionellen Eindruck. Mir kommt es so vor. Kaum haben sie ein bischen den Ruf verbessert machen sie ihn sich wieder innerhalb kürze kaputt. AOC ist auf dem richtigen Weg aber FC muss noch sehr sehr viel lernen und vielleicht mal ein bischen rüberschauen zur Konkurrenz. Das tut immer gut.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (26. Mai 2009)

lass mich raten tiegars du standest auch ne stunde vor diesem Schei*schhloss und als was passiert ist nach ner halben stunde haben wir die komischen wachen geraidet...
und irn bru wie nennst du die jagd nach pvpexp oder dem anschließenden "Entsorgen" der Mörderpunkte das is reiner grind...


----------



## hansi79 (26. Mai 2009)

BambuleFiligrante schrieb:


> Das PVP macht Spaß, PVE ebenso - weiß also nicht was du hast !? Die Grafik macht bei AoC einfach Sinn, da es ein wichtiger teil vom Spielfeeling ist, ob beim PVP, PVE oder RP!
> 
> Das Eidos pleite gegangen ist und von Square Enix (Final Fantasy) aufgekauft wurde, ist dir bekannt? Dementsprechend auch die Lagerleerungen bei Eidos und der Verkauf von AoC für 6.99 - das war nicht im Interesse von Funcom. Ich könnte dir ja jetzt erzählen wie der Start von WoW war oder der von Warhammer aber das wäre jetzt vergeudete Zeit
> 
> ...




Öhm, ich weis nicht was du hast les mal besser in Buffed oder schenke mal Gamestar glauben, ich denke die haben eine andere Sicht als du Fanboy. Ich habe AOC nach 6 Wochen den Rücken gekehrt und bin nicht mehr bereit mit verarschen zu lassen im Übrigen spiele ich derzeit 3 MMo´s und da habe ich alles, was ich brauche, von einen Ausgezeichneten PVP(WAR) bis hin zu einer perfekten DX10 Grafik(HDRO die Komischerweise immer noch 600k bis 1Mil. Treue Spieler haben). Bis Tortage Top der Rest leider ein riesen Flop und das für 15,- Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Ausrede "Lagerleerung" kann ich nur zustimmen wenn das Spiel ein voller verkauflop gewesen ist weil Eidos merkt das mit dem FC zeug kein heller zu verdienen ist ansonsten ist das schon rein Marktwirtschaftlich misst.


----------



## Tiegars (26. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> lass mich raten tiegars du standest auch ne stunde vor diesem Schei*schhloss und als was passiert ist nach ner halben stunde haben wir die komischen wachen geraidet...
> und irn bru wie nennst du die jagd nach pvpexp oder dem anschließenden "Entsorgen" der Mörderpunkte das is reiner grind...


Nene habe mein Account im Moment brach gelegt. Warte auf den neuen Patch dann schau ich mir das Ganze an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (26. Mai 2009)

Denkste das wird vor juli noch was bis das Elendsviertel 1-jähriges hat?


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Mai 2009)

> Öhm, ich weis nicht was du hast les mal besser in Buffed oder schenke mal Gamestar glauben, ich denke die haben eine andere Sicht als du Fanboy. Ich habe AOC nach 6 Wochen den Rücken gekehrt und bin nicht mehr bereit mit verarschen zu lassen im Übrigen spiele ich derzeit 3 MMo´s und da habe ich alles, was ich brauche, von einen Ausgezeichneten PVP(WAR) bis hin zu einer perfekten DX10 Grafik(HDRO die Komischerweise immer noch 600k bis 1Mil. Treue Spieler haben). Bis Tortage Top der Rest leider ein riesen Flop und das für 15,- Euro jester.gif Die Ausrede "Lagerleerung" kann ich nur zustimmen wenn das Spiel ein voller verkauflop gewesen ist weil Eidos merkt das mit dem FC zeug kein heller zu verdienen ist ansonsten ist das schon rein Marktwirtschaftlich misst.




wer sich seine Meinung aus der Gamestar und buffed bildet und sein "Wissen" nur aus Forenposts bezieht, disqualifiziert sich für jede weitere Diskussion selbst.....du kennst dich ja noch nicht mal bei den Spielen aus die du selber spielst,ansonsten würdest du wohl wissen dass Hdro mit Sicherheit keine 600k -1Mio Abonennten hat...informier dich mal richtig und dann sag uns mal die aktuellen Aboszahlen...mit Quellenanagabe.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2009)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Ach und mein Favorit in Sachen Grafik ist und bleibt HDRO, die Architektur der Grafik bis hin zu Gestaltung ist einzig artig.


Och wie süss... *hinter vorgehaltener Hand kichernd* ..vor allem die Animationnen bei HdRO sind ja sehr..naja..EIGEN.
Naja der Rest ist ...*GÄÄÄHN*...sehr interessant, ja.
Viel Spass dann noch in Mittelerde (wo es ja ausser RP nur laaaaaaaangweilig ist).


----------



## hansi79 (26. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wer sich seine Meinung aus der Gamestar und buffed bildet und sein "Wissen" nur aus Forenposts bezieht, disqualifiziert sich für jede weitere Diskussion selbst.....du kennst dich ja noch nicht mal bei den Spielen aus die du selber spielst,ansonsten würdest du wohl wissen dass Hdro mit Sicherheit keine 600k -1Mio Abonennten hat...informier dich mal richtig und dann sag uns mal die aktuellen Aboszahlen...mit Quellenanagabe.






xdave78 schrieb:


> Och wie süss... *hinter vorgehaltener Hand kichernd* ..vor allem die Animationnen bei HdRO sind ja sehr..naja..EIGEN.
> Naja der Rest ist ...*GÄÄÄHN*...sehr interessant, ja.
> Viel Spass dann noch in Mittelerde (wo es ja ausser RP nur laaaaaaaangweilig ist).




Öhm, ich weis aus erster Quelle das im ersten Quartal 09 hdro 755k Spieler hatte (ich komme aus der Werber Branche). Hdro hat oder hatte einen Riesen Vorteil, da es DX10 nicht lange angekündigt hat und es relativ Früh im Spiel integriert gewesen ist, AOC hingegen fand ich es schon sehr dreist das FC lange geredet hat und vollmundig und dick, damit Werbung gemacht hat und es relativ spät mit Massen Probs. eingeführt hat, da haben die Macher von Hdro gezeigt wie man eine ausgezeichnete Grafik ohne viel drum herum einführt ohne seine Abonnenten zu verarschen und dann noch mit einer Lock Version hinterlicht Führen. AOC kostet Stolze 15 Euronen monatlich aber ich glaube das es nur 11 wenn nicht 9 Wert wären. Ich würde auch mal wieder mein acc. reaktivieren aber für dieses Experiment sind mir 15 Euros viel zu viel.

Ps. ich bin kein RP spieler von daher ist mir der RP teil bei HDRO egal, ich bin voll und ganz PVP spieler und PVP spielt man nicht bei AOC


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. Mai 2009)

> Öhm, ich weis aus erster Quelle das im ersten Quartal 09 hdro 755k Spieler hatte (ich komme aus der Werber Branche)



na klar und ich weiss aus erster Quelle die Lottozahlen für nächsten Samstag(komme aus der Hellseher Branche)


ohne Quellenangabe macht man sich schnell unglaubwürdig in einem Forum und man wird nicht ernst genommen...


----------



## Raaandy (27. Mai 2009)

sagt mir mal ein mmorpg das keine probleme hat ihr hellseher meine güte echt wenn ich son scheiß dreck lese...

frage bei einem mmorpg ist

machts mir spaß?

gefällt mir das feeling? 

athmosphäre?

ist es so wie es ist spielbar?

liste geht natürlich noch weiter aber wenn ihr das abgehackt habt kann man sagen okay mir machts spaß ich spiels oder ich lasse es und zumindes war hat beim letzten punkt mit der performance rießen probleme.

und schlechter als wow im pvp kann aoc garnicht sein!

ich kappiers nich lasst das spiel doch mal in ruhe in diesem jahr hat sich aoc rießig entwickelt und der trend zeigt steil nach oben!

AoC lebt


----------



## Parat (27. Mai 2009)

Also, als Außenstehender sieht man zumindest, dass es recht ruhig um das Spiel wurde. Man erlebt auch seltener, dass User es anpreisen oder verteidigen. Ich denke schon, dass man allein aus Forenpostings schon ablesen kann, dass das zur Zeit (meinetwegen noch) nicht so pralle läuft, auch wenn es weniger Bugs sind.

Wirklich motiviert erscheint mir die Szene definitiv nicht.


----------



## Imseos (27. Mai 2009)

Nun ja der durchaus desatröse start hat die szene etwas zusammengeschtauscht wenn mann das so sagen darf aber du siehst es ja selbst im offiziellen gibt es vll noch 100 post pro tag wenns hoch kommt aoc gamona tot der bereich hier naja auch nicht so der hammer aoczene dasselbe...


----------



## Raaandy (27. Mai 2009)

ich würde ganz einfach sagen die community ist erwachsen die nicht den ganzen tag zeit haben zu spielen und dann noch im forum rum zu stöbern.

entweder oder und somit spielen eben die meisten einfach und scheren sich nicht weiter um das forum.

man sieht ja das auf den servern noch viel los ist.


----------



## Parat (28. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich ... wer den Global Chat in AoC kennt, weiß, dass Erwachsenheit sicher kein bestimmendes Kriterium ist,^^

Und ich meinte das schon allgemeiner ...  und ja, ich hab mir das offizielle Forum auch gesehen. Einfach nur Geflame eigentlich.


----------



## Imseos (28. Mai 2009)

Das erwachsene spielen merkt man selten an dem vorherrschendem Niveau ...

Aber Randy glaubst du ernsthaft das mit erreichen des 18. lebensjahres ein geistiger Sprung einsetzt ? Ich glaube nicht tim..

ach ja und das auf den servern viel los ist klar das gilt für mitra aber wenn du mit 40 aktiven auf aries einrückst bekommste dort locker die Server herrschaft und mindestens 2-3 Bks sind dort free loot wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Und um auf das Thema offizilles Forum zu kommen durch das naja sinnlose event vom Conans Thronbesteigung gabs mal wieder ne menge kritik threads und weiste auch warum es mehrer gab? Nein ? Gut ich will die Leuts net blöd dastehen lassen aber ein gewisser Mod hat mal wieder in guter Tradition jeden aufkeimenden Kritik thread geschlossen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (28. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ach ja und das auf den servern viel los ist klar das gilt für mitra aber wenn du mit 40 aktiven auf aries einrückst bekommste dort locker die Server herrschaft und mindestens 2-3 Bks sind dort free loot wenn du verstehst was ich meine.



bin ja mal gespannt ob nàstrandir es durchzieht mit ca 40 aktiven ihre 50iger twinks auf aries zu erstellen und dort wieder mitzumischen. für mich wäre es nen grund meinen 50iger auch dort zu erstellen da meine bewerbung bei nàstrandir auf fury gerade läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. Mai 2009)

klar is der chat manchmal wie der brachland chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lustig ises dennoch^^

ich bin auf mitra da is immer was los raids zu jeder tages und nachtzeit ich finde das spiel sehr gelungen und spiels deshalb klar muss man abwarten wie es sich entwickelt.

aber ich war durchaus positiv überrascht als ich von tortage wegkam außerhalb sind jetzt uach stimmten vertont sehr nett!

mich reizt das spiel und es macht mir einfach nur spaß.

ich denke es ist in dem zustand wie es hätte sein sollen als es released wurde.

es ist toll spielbar und es wird ständig an dem spiel geschraubt sieht man jetzt auch kommen an dem mächtigen patch.

das hauptproblem ist einfach das viele zu dem zeitpunkt einen schlechten rechner hatten die halt 4 jahre wow gezockt haben die konnten das natürlich garnicht erst spielen.

solangsam ist die hardware da bei den kunden und die konkurrenz macht sich selbst immer mehr kaputt gerade wow deshalb strömen ja viele spieler zu der konkurrenz war für pvp hdro für pve und ich habe im moment das gefühl aoc könnte den spagat zwischen beiden sparten finden sprich pvp und pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deshalb hoffe ich weiter das das spiel an neuen membern und wieder alten die zurück kommen gewinnt denn ich denke es ist super und macht rießig spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das is einfach mal mein standpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (28. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> klar is der chat manchmal wie der brachland chat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, aber dann erzähl nicht die Community wär erwachsener. Sie ist maximal älter.^^



> so das is einfach mal mein standpunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Akzeptiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (29. Mai 2009)

> Gut ich will die Leuts net blöd dastehen lassen aber ein gewisser Mod hat mal wieder in guter Tradition jeden aufkeimenden Kritik thread geschlossen.



berechtigt wie ich finde....hast du dir mal die niveaulosen posts durchgelesen?

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe war das Event nur vom Communityteam geplant gewesen, da Fc dafür keine Resourcen abzweigen wollte(ob das nun gut oder schlecht wat,sei mal der hingestellt...wenn sie wirklich die gesamten Resourcen in den Patch stecken, soll mir das recht sein). Allerdings lies sich das ganze wohl nicht so leicht realisieren, wie sich das Waldi&co vorgestellt haben. Das die Community wegen dem nicht stattgefundenen event angepisst war, kann man verstehen. Was man nicht verstehen kann ist diese hirnlose Hetzerei gegen Fc....Waldi&co haben es geplant, es ging in die Hose und sie haben sich dafür entschuldigt.....

so oder so ,einigen kann man es nicht recht machen, denn sie lauern nur darauf irgendwas zu finden woran sie sich wieder hochziehen können. Hätte es ein megatolles Event gegeben, hätte wieder alle rumgemeckert wenn beim patch irgendwas schiefgegangen wäre....."mimi hättet ihr mal lieber mehr Arbeit in den Patch investiert anstatt so ein Event zu machen"


Natürlich wäre es eine nette Geste von FC gewesen ein schickes Event zum einjährigen rauszubringen, allerdings konzentrieren sie sich voll und ganz auf den Patch. Wahrscheinlich haben sie endlich begriffen das es mehr bringt sich auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren, anstatt auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig zu tanzen...


----------



## Imseos (29. Mai 2009)

Die frage mit den Ressorcen verschwenden sei mal dahin gestellt weil so eine abwechslung vom alltag bringt stimmungsmäßig sehr viel 2. wäre diese event wiederholbar (und zwar jedes jahr zur woche der thronbesteigung zum Beispiel) und somit kein sinnloser Content den man danach löscht...

Btw hast du dir den neuen Patch auf dem testserver mal angeschaut der benimmt sich wie ne hausinterne Alpha aber nicht wie ein patch der in den nächsten 4 Wochen mal kommen müsste Beispiele gefällig nun das raiden kann man selbst mit high end klammoten vergessen Stats und die daraus resultierende Eigenschaften für den char wechseln fast wöchentlich


----------



## Raaandy (29. Mai 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Beispiele gefällig nun das raiden kann man selbst mit high end klammoten vergessen Stats und die daraus resultierende Eigenschaften für den char wechseln fast wöchentlich



deswegen ises ja auch noch auf dem testserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn in einem Forum viel geschlossen werden muss, ist das eben auch bezeichnend. Das heißt einfach, dass da auch ein gehöriger Teil der Spieler an der Frustgrenze oder drüber hinaus  ist - da ist dann auch recht wurscht, wie ein Patch wird.


----------



## Raaandy (29. Mai 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Forum viel geschlossen werden muss, ist das eben auch bezeichnend. Das heißt einfach, dass da auch ein gehöriger Teil der Spieler an der Frustgrenze oder drüber hinaus  ist - da ist dann auch recht wurscht, wie ein Patch wird.




kommste mal ingame wirste sehen das die leute alle super zufrieden sind.
die leute die im forum stunk machen sind die deren AoC nach probemonat nach release ihren acc eingefroren haben und jetzt das spiel schlecht machen wollen.


----------



## Imseos (29. Mai 2009)

Raandy warst du schonmal auf nem blizzard oder hdro test server?
Nein gut dann erklär ich es dir dort testen Spieler nachdem sich die firma !!!Gedanken!!! gemacht hat und suchen die Bugs die neu sind oder fehler im neuen content.

Das neue Rpg system sollte meiner meinung nach noch mal auf dem Grill und ein Steak werden (der Steak vergleich stammt aus dem anfang von aoc und wurde von den fanbois geprägtt AoC= Steak /andere mmos wie wow sind fastfood buger) denn momentan ist das ding noch ne kuh die ein bauer noch ein jahr auf die Weide schicken würde.

Ein was ist richtig lustig das balancing wird genau umgedreht was das heist nun spiel mal nen dller tos auf dem testserver dann wirst sogar du verstehen das es keinen spass macht sobald man mehr als 2 mobs gezogen hat. 
Oder aus 1. Hand meine Erfahrung als Nekro zu Beginn von aoc war ich Petnekro da man so nix reist wurde ich aus Frust ein Seelenplünderung/Nightfallnekro und spiel den im Pve/PvP durchaus mit erfolg. So jetzt Testserver ich bin in nem random t1 raid und mache gammeligen schaden im PvP sehe ich fast kein land mehr also gedacht geil ich spiel wieder Beschwörung bau mir mit hilfe mehrer bekannter Nekros nen Meele pet skillung das ergebins bis 3 mobs auf meinem lvl gehts noch gerade so mit stress und allem anschmeißen was geht Raid schaden "annehmbar" aber auch nicht mehr ok im pvp siehts mal ganz anderes aus da die melee aoe so stark ist haut mir der durschnittliche wächter/eroberer meine halbe army mit einem Schlag/Kombo wech , neu casten ist net der is an mir dran stun -->tot... 

Ich möchte nicht das mein nekro jetzte bis 1.6 (Erscheinung in der Woche vor Weihnachten wenn alles gut geht) das totale opfer ist da hätte ich auch schon ein Jahr lang dark Templar spielen können...

Und jetzt sag du ja das sind noch ein paar kleine test. Ich gehe jetzte soweit zu sagen das man frühstens im Juli mit einem gescheiten patch rechnen kann vll releasen sie ihn eher aber mit gescheit meine ich gut lauffähig und abgeschlossenes Balancing.


----------



## Raaandy (29. Mai 2009)

hey sag nix gegen dt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiel einen^^


----------



## La Saint (29. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es eine nette Geste von FC gewesen ein schickes Event zum einjährigen rauszubringen, allerdings konzentrieren sie sich voll und ganz auf den Patch. Wahrscheinlich haben sie endlich begriffen das es mehr bringt sich auf eine Sache zu konzentrieren, anstatt auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig zu tanzen...


"Sie konzentrieren sich voll auf den Patch". Nun ja, eine erlaubte Annahme. Vielleicht darf ich auch eine Annahme äußern.

Funcom ist sich um die Wichtigkeit des Showbusiness durchaus bewußt. Mit dem Verfahren, wir müssen es nicht haben, wir müssen es nur glaubhaft behaupten, hat man ja in der Vergangenheit Unmengen Geld verdient. Die Marketingabteilung bei Funcom dürfte doppelt so groß sein wie die Entwicklungsabteilung. Daher ist es schon sehr seltsam, das man jetzt nicht die Gelegenheit genutzt hat, noch mal eine Show abzuziehen. Aber nein, noch nicht mal so Peanuts wie ein kleines Feuerwerk, eine wirkungslose aber attraktive Zierwaffe für jeden, oder nur einen Umhang mit "Funcom For Ever"-Aufschrift war drin. 

Also, auf der einen Seite weiß man, wie wichtig die Verarschung der Kunden ist, auf der anderen Seite macht man es aber nicht. Das läßt nur eine Erklärung zu: Man ist dazu nicht mehr in der Lage. Die zwei Programmierer, die jetzt noch am Game arbeiten, haben für so etwas einfach keine Zeit. Weil man ums nackte Überleben kämpft.

Aber der nächste Patch wird ja alles richten. Wie schon immer in den letzten 12 Monaten. Bekanntlich versetzt der Glaube ja Berge.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## nefer (29. Mai 2009)

es gab bei release schon so leute denen alles spass gemacht hat und die kein schlechtes wort über aoc hören wollten.

aber wenn ich mich dran erinner, was da alles gelaufen is, glaub ich net, dass aoc jetz besser is.

wie sollten die in einem jahr mit den eigentlich gleichen leuten das richten was sie die letzten jahre verbockt haben?

die eigentliche stärke von aoc- die grafik- ist zugleich auch die größte schwäche, da es so erst in (ferner) zukunft richtige massenschlachten geben wird- nämlich dann wenn die hw die darstellung so vieler chars packt.

bis dahin gibts aber sicher viele bessere mmos...

gerade bei mmos ist ein hauptteil der motivation, dass es eben nicht durchspielbar ist. kann mir ehrlich gesagt net vorstellen, dass ich das geändert hat.


----------



## Imseos (29. Mai 2009)

randy wenn ich mich mit dt duelliere telefonier ich nebenbei mit meiner freundin spiele einhändig oder esse abendbrot...


----------



## Sylvvia (29. Mai 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Och wie süss... *hinter vorgehaltener Hand kichernd* ..vor allem die Animationnen bei HdRO sind ja sehr..naja..EIGEN.
> Naja der Rest ist ...*GÄÄÄHN*...sehr interessant, ja.
> Viel Spass dann noch in Mittelerde (wo es ja ausser RP nur laaaaaaaangweilig ist).


Dem kann man nur 100% zustimmen .... Die Kampfanimationen sind fast so schlecht wie die in WAR, da ist
selbst WOW noch tausend mal besser. Dazu kommt, das ein MMORPG ohne jegliches PvP komplett langweilig ist. Da haben die Macher von HdRO eine ganze Menge verschenkt, denn eigentlich hätte dies game wirklich was werden können - zumal es unendlich viel Herr der Ringe Fans gibt (ich wär sicher auch da geblieben, hätte es dort PvP gegeben). Und die Grafik mit DX10 in HdRO ist noch nicht einmal so gut wie die in AOC mit DX9.


----------



## Rockedansky (29. Mai 2009)

Die Animationen in Aoc sind alles andere als gut.Meine Chars bewegen sich als hätten sie ein Stock im A...h!Ist aber egal ,weil die Grafik Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Mai 2009)

würde es noch keinen Eintrag für Polemik bei Wiki geben, könnte man den Beitrag von La Saint glatt als Beispiel nehmen? es hat sich so viel Mühe damit gegeben,nun tut wenigstens so als würdet ihr euch darüber aufregen...es braucht die Aufmerksamkeit!!


----------



## ikarus275 (30. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> würde es noch keinen Eintrag für Polemik bei Wiki geben, könnte man den Beitrag von La Saint glatt als Beispiel nehmen? es hat sich so viel Mühe damit gegeben,nun tut wenigstens so als würdet ihr euch darüber aufregen...es braucht die Aufmerksamkeit!!



Nö.. der ist langweilig geworden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Mai 2009)

du bist gemein....nur weil er/sie/es immer und immer wieder das selbe schreibt?


----------



## sprousatm (2. Juni 2009)

Man kann diese dumpfe Diskussion auch weiter ad absurdum führen.

Fakt ist, dass EGAL, was FunCom seit Release "geschafft" hat, eine riesige Kundeverarsche ist vor der Herrn. 

Es ist eine Sache, ob man unfertige Sachen auf den Markt wirft (das machen andere Firmen auch. kein MMO war jemals "fertig".) oder ob man tut, aber davor UND!! während des nachpatchens sich weiter auf die eigene Schulter klopft, was man für ein  Hengst ist, der dieses Spiel gebaut hat!

Ich hab AoC auch LANGE gespielt und jeden PAtch gehofft, dass sie die Bugs und Unstimmigkeiten in den Griff bekommen. Aber es wurde nicht nur die Performance schlechter, sondern auch an Sachen gepatched, die kein Schwein wirklich gebraucht hat! 

Tortage war schon immer ziemlich cool. Was danach kommt, war monatelang nach Release einfach ein Armutszeugnis. Bugs/Fehler/Performanceprobleme waren lustigeeweise schon monatelang vor release bekannt. Die Beta hatte genau die gleichen Probleme. Und jetzt nach 12 Monaten ist das Produkt immer noch nicht voll spielbar.

Ich hab das Experiment gemacht letztens und mal reaktiviert. Ernüchterndes Fazit: Performance unter DX10 geht gar nicht (ausser man besitzt ein nvidia system mit SLI, da läufts echt gut), insbsondere mit ATI Karten nicht, aber das war schon am Anfang so. Berufe sind immer noch größtenteils unwichtig. Und die Patchpolitik geht genau in die Richtung: "Wir fixen 2 Sachen und machen 4 kaputt." Daran hat auch der wechsel des Managers nix geändert.  Das einzig wirklich gute ist die Umstellung der Stats.

Ich will es ja echt nicht komplett schlecht reden, dafür hab ich es auch ne ganze weile gespielt. Aber ausnahmslos JEDER, der von Release an dabei war, MUSS eingestehen, dass er/sie sich verar***t gefühlt haben MUSS!! Bei wem es nicht so war, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen und jegliche Diskussion unmöglich.


----------



## sydonaiX (2. Juni 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Forum viel geschlossen werden muss, ist das eben auch bezeichnend. Das heißt einfach, dass da auch ein gehöriger Teil der Spieler an der Frustgrenze oder drüber hinaus  ist - da ist dann auch recht wurscht, wie ein Patch wird.




ich hab mal in einem musikladen ein ca. 5jähriges bonzenplag schreiend und tobend auf dem boden liegend erlebt
30minuten lang. heulen toben treten aufn boden rumkloppen (ich übertreibe nicht) während die alten versucht haben dem plag zu erklären, daß das alles nicht so schlimm ist, wenns NICHT GLEICH AUF DER STELLE seinen scheisslutscher bekommt

die ganzen leute waren schon völlig abgenervt, inklusive des verkäufers, der diese kackbonzenfamily nur deswege nnicht rausgeworfen hat weil das profischlagzeug (!) n paar tausend euro eingebracht hat, aber für dieses 5jährige verwöhnte scheissplag erst 2 tage später geliefert werden konnte.

="an der Frustgrenze oder drüber hinaus"?

über der frustgrenze zu sein hat rein gar nix damit zu tun, wie man sich benimmt oder äussert.


achja, spiele auch seit 2 wochen wieder aoc (nach 10 monaten pause) und es macht wieder spass.
spielentwickler verstehen nur eine sprache und das ist: KEIN GELD FÜR SCHEISSE.
achja, blizzard bekommt auch kein geld mehr seit 5 monaten für ihr resthäufchen elend mmo.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. Juni 2009)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich will es ja echt nicht komplett schlecht reden, dafür hab ich es auch ne ganze weile gespielt. Aber ausnahmslos JEDER, der von Release an dabei war, MUSS eingestehen, dass er/sie sich verar***t gefühlt haben MUSS!! Bei wem es nicht so war, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen und jegliche Diskussion unmöglich.



wer sich das spiel wie ich ohne grosse erwartungen gekauft hat wurde nicht vom spiel enttäuscht. ich habe es mir geholt weil nen guter kumpel es unbedingt zocken wollte und da bin ich mit..
ich wollte weiterhin wow und nebenbei aoc spielen und bin bei aoc hängengeblieben.
mich wundert es immer wieder das spieler die warum auch immer vom spiel enttäuscht wurden anderen spielern das spiel versuchen schlechtzureden..?
bluescreen und oom´s waren eine zeitlang wirklich absolut nervig und so nicht zu tolerieren aber das sich spieler über kleine grafikfehler zb beim hox so aufregen können verwundert mich doch sehr. gerade nen reaktivierer im offizellen der sich darüber aufregt darum nehme ich es als akuelles beispiel.
naja viel spass in welchem spiel auf immer..


----------



## sprousatm (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt von AoC auch nicht viel erwartet. Ich hab Anarchy Online auch seit erster Std gespielt und es war ähnlich, wenn icht ganz so übel.

Auch wenn man völlig unvorbereitet in das Spiel gegangen ist zu release, ist es einfach ziemlich dreist auf die Packung zu schreiben, DX10! So. Dann kamen nur Ernüchterungen. Praktisch jedes Feature, was sogar im Booklet angekündigt worden ist, war nicht vorhanden oder lief nicht.

Innovatives Crafting -> Leider lächerlich und ziemlich lange unwichtig. Wurde mit Gemstacking interessant, aber völlig übertrieben. Danach ins bodenlose generft.

Magic -> Magie ist sowohl im pve als auch im pvp massivst overpowered gewesen. Onehit kills, auch von npc im pve waren normal. Das haben sie in der ganzen Zeit, die ich gespielt hab, nicht hinbekommen.

Lag/Performance -> Keepfights nicht möglich, da 2-5 fps, Abstürze usw und das schon bei 20 leuten bis 30 leuten. Weiterhin das ATI Problem. Merkt man unter anderem auch daran, dass höhere Antilaising werte eingestellt, das spiel besser läuft O.o

Content -> Keiner verfügbar. T1 raids waren teilweise so verbuggt, dass sie nicht schaffbar waren. manche andere dagegen exploitbar bis der arzt kommt.

Wirtschaft -> keinerlei wirtschaft, da die items nix wert waren. Farmbare blaue Gegenstände und Geld -> Accountstrafen für viele Leute

Talente -> Viele Klassen waren so broken, dass man von Spielbarkeit eigentlich nicht reden kann. Assassin z.b., wohingegen andere Klassen auch heute noch so derbe in gewissen lvlranges sind. (Ranger) sicherlich muss man das relativieren auf maxlvl, aber niht jeder rennt richtung 80.Für alle langsamen ist es insbesondere auf dem PVP server horror gewesen alle paar meter instant von nem Ranger o.ä. weggepustet zu werden.

Pvp-system -> Dick angekündigt und erst vor paar Monaten reingepatched in total schwachsinniger Grindmanier. Innovativ? Danke.

Die Liste lässt sich ewig weiterführen. Das Spiel ist definitiv vom Setting, Grafik, Prinzip und Spieldesign fett! Und genau deswegen spielte ich es auch. Aber wenn man alleine die Liste oben liest, die erweiterbar ist um eine Menge Zeilen, schmeisst man früher oder später auch als "Casual" das Handtuch. Die 100.000 Abonennten , die gegnangen sind, sagen eigentlich genug.

Und dann findet man sich selbst in ner Position, wo man mit ein paar Gedankengängen Ideen hat, das Game zu fixen, aber man sieht nur, wie sie es weiter runterziehen.

Und mal im Ernst. Damals bestand der Highlvl Content daraus, die Oase zu grinden (anderen beiden inis waren wegen der Magic mobs einfach übertrieben schwer) für blaue Items oder zu twinken, weil die Raids nach jedem Patchtag anders verbugged waren.

Imho echt schade um das Spiel. Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass sies irgendwann doch noch mal hinbekommen, man einloggt und das Gefühl hat, mit dem richtigen Rechner flüssig zu spielen und ein fertiges Produkt zu "fühlen".


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt von AoC auch nicht viel erwartet. Ich hab Anarchy Online auch seit erster Std gespielt und es war ähnlich, wenn icht ganz so übel.
> 
> Auch wenn man völlig unvorbereitet in das Spiel gegangen ist zu release, ist es einfach ziemlich dreist auf die Packung zu schreiben, DX10! So. Dann kamen nur Ernüchterungen. Praktisch jedes Feature, was sogar im Booklet angekündigt worden ist, war nicht vorhanden oder lief nicht.
> 
> ...



Gut du sprichst jetzt aber alles an was früher war, das hat doch mit der derzeitigen lage nichts zu tun...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. Juni 2009)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt von AoC auch nicht viel erwartet. Ich hab Anarchy Online auch seit erster Std gespielt und es war ähnlich, wenn icht ganz so übel.
> 
> Auch wenn man völlig unvorbereitet in das Spiel gegangen ist zu release, ist es einfach ziemlich dreist auf die Packung zu schreiben, DX10! So. Dann kamen nur Ernüchterungen. Praktisch jedes Feature, was sogar im Booklet angekündigt worden ist, war nicht vorhanden oder lief nicht.
> 
> ...



dx10 naja vom pc her hätte ich es zum start schon nutzen können aber nutze es aktuell auch nicht weil es für mich net wirklich interessant ist.

crafting - war früher wichtig mit den richtigen gems - dann langweilig mit dem nerf-patch - aktuell rüssi und waffenschmied durch die rezepte brauchbar + alchi durchweg. juwelier wird aktuell überarbeitet.

magie - hmm also ich hab keine probleme mit magiemobs.. das muss wirklich lange her sein da keiner meiner chars 5 80iger 1 75iger 1 70iger je damit probleme hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch spiele ich meinen barbar und waldi gerne im pvp. necro und dämo mag ich nicht so im pvp aber da ist jeder anders..

accountstrafen hab ich mai 2008 das letzte mal von gehört. danach nur sperrungen wegen exploiten bzw cheaten.

keepfights auf mitra die letzten 5 fast lagfrei - fury laut erzählungen nicht spielbar. das ist wirklich ein grosser kritikpunkt!

wirtschaft ok - werde alle gegenstände im ah los und habe mir so auf level 80 auf fury meine komplette kulturrüstung kaufen können.

talente - werden mit dem nächsten patch überarbeitet aktuell wirklich viel schrott dabei.

pvp - naja es gibt die ränge.. pvp system ist wirklich verbesserungswürdig aber aktuell macht es mir noch spass in khes und minigames auf fury und nebenbei wenn ein paar leute lust haben hellsand.

content - schlachthaus xiba + diverse lowlevelinnis wurden nachgereicht+nachgebessert. t1+t2 sind komplett zu schaffen. für pve wird es immer einen contentmangel geben daher müsste sich funcom in meinen augen lieber ein wenig mehr dem pvp widmen  

alles in allem sind viele von den dir genannten kritikpunkten damals alle zutreffend gewesen aber viel davon nachgebessert bzw siehe tl-sever auch schon verbessert.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Juni 2009)

was habt ihr denn gegen die animationen ich find die gut^^


----------



## Abrox (3. Juni 2009)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt von AoC auch nicht viel erwartet. Ich hab Anarchy Online auch seit erster Std gespielt und es war ähnlich, wenn icht ganz so übel.



Funcom hat halt ein 2. Nischen MMORPG gemacht.

Sicherlich strotzt Anarchy Online immer noch vor Bugs. Einiges ist kaputt (Parry, Riposte). Und alles war aufs Grinden ausgelegt (Missionen, Shadow Lands, AI EXP). Dennoch muss man sagen das man das Spiel nicht als schlecht abstempeln sollte. 

Deutliche Rassenvorteile (Nun gut die Nanomage-Rasse wurde immer unwichtiger). Individuelle Klassen. Jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile. Die Wahl geht zwar in eine bestimmte Richtung, aber man kann dennoch als Nahkämpfer eine Schusswaffe skillen - sinnvoll oder nicht spielt keine Rolle aber es geht.

Ich seh mich nicht als Veteran, aber als erstes MMO das ich hatte (WoW noch nicht in Beta gewesen) hat es gute Standarts gehabt. Ich suche heute noch ein Spiel was an das Skill System rankommt. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Über Anarchy Online hab ich auch die Nachricht von Funcom: Wir machen ein Barbaren MMO das in der Welt von Conan spielt.

Das war das einzig greifbare zu der Zeit. Muss kurz nachdem Gamigo den Support auf DNW abgegeben hat gewesen sein.

Irgendwann kam die AoC Beta. Kein Keyglück gehabt, egal. EA, alle Plätze vergeben, ärgerlich aber egal. Dennoch kam ich an den Beta Patcher dran was mir die Downloadzeit verkürzte, genial.

Der Start: Überall Fragen wo ist das wo ist das. WoW hier, WoW da... AoC Fanboys gegen WoW Fanboys waren sehr kritisch am Anfang. Ich hab sogar am Anfang einige Leute von DNW wiedergefunden. TSI-The Second Impact war auch schon gegründet. Zurück in die alte Gilde.

Tortage: Die Einführung war nett, doch ich fand Khemi danach viel netter. Der Nachteil: Keine Vertonung mehr. Hätte keinen gestört wär die Sprache erst später reingepatcht worden.

Klassen hatte ich bis da an nur den Wächter. Ich mag die Klasse heute noch sehr. Bis Level 40 hatte ich echt ne dicke Weile gebraucht. Da waren aber auch schon wieder welche weg.

Die Bugs... an oom kann ich mich nicht entsinnen es mal gehabt zu haben. Aber Abstürze und Lagspikes waren schon öfters an der Tagesordnung. Das Problem was ich hatte: Die items waren beim anzeigen lassen immer halb aus dem Bildschirm. 

Der Item Bug ist zwar immer noch da, dafür sind die Lagspikes weg und Abstürzen tut es nicht mehr.

Dennoch spiel ich das Spiel heute noch und bin ne Mischung aus Chars löschen neu Anfangen bis ich etwas gefunden habe was mich ganz zufrieden stellt.

Vom neuen Content brauch ich ja nicht zu reden, da jeder Wissen müsste das es neuen Content gibt. Das kann auch keiner verneinen.



Nachtrag:



Imseos schrieb:


> immer wenn ich denke das Funcom gnade meinerseits verdient hätte bringen sie den nächsten Zonk 2 kaufbare Charsslots? da gibs ja bei rom mehr und die sind gratis... Das man das als monatlich teuerstes mmo nötig is echt für die rektale öffnung..



Um mal deinem Willen gerecht zu werden:

Es bleibt jedem doch selbst überlassen ob man diese Slots braucht oder nicht. Ich seh es positiv das FunCom es anbietet. Ich hab jede Klasse bis 40 getestet und es gibt genug Klassen die mir nicht zusagen.  Sicherlich gibt es Leute die damit nicht zufrieden sind (Du bist ja ein Beispiel dafür). Aber es wird Leute geben die das in Ordnung finden. 

Und davon ab: Das es nichts wirkliches zum einjährigen gab ist halb so Wild. FunCom macht normalerweise Events zu Feiertagen. Sie unterstützen soagr Community Events. Hochzeiten, Strandpartys (Discolicht und son Klaumauk), Leet Invasion mit Schokoladen-Loot. Halloween Event wo es jedes Jahr neue T-Shirts gibt.

Funcom wird schon noch tolle Sachen in das Spiel einführen. Aber erstmal wollen sie wohl noch Kritikpunkte ausmerzen. Und das ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Juni 2009)

das ist das was viele nich verstehen.

das spiel damals kann man mit dem spiel heute nich vergleichen.

ich war auch enttäscht, und danach umso erfreuter als ich vor 4 wochen wieder angefangen habe.

es macht einfach spaß!

klar hat es noch hier und da ecken und kanten aber gebt dem spiel noch zeit vorallem lasst den patch 5 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist natürlich leichter das spiel schlecht zu reden weil man es früher gespielt hat und schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat, als sich jetzt nochmal ein bild zu machen und überzeugen zu lassen von dem spiel.

ich finde es im moment das beste mmorpg auf dem markt.

wow hat sich selbst zerstört
war is nur pvp
hdro is nur pve

AoC schafft den spagat meiner meinung nach zwischen pvp und pve.

ps: mir hat noch nirgends eine q spaß gemacht töte xy 10 mal q fertig, aber mit dem kampfsystem und den finishern stell ich mich jedem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (3. Juni 2009)

ich könnte jetzte mal gehäsig sein und fragen warum das beste mmo nur auf 2 deutsche Server kommt aber ich versuchs mit fakten. 

Fakt is das pvp-System bietet keine herausfoderung sondern nur puren Grind. 

t1 gehe ich nicht mehr weil ich daran jeden stein (der zwar top Grafik hat) kenne und der Wurm mich besser kennt als meine freundin.

Fakt is das das crafting zur zeit nicht wirklich blendend sondern eher was was man mal nachts um 3 machen kann wenn man langeweile hat.

Patch 5 wird alles besser alles neu (genau wie in patch 4 /3/2/1) aber der is noch in weiter ferne aber über dessen zustand kann sich ja auch jeder ne meinung bilden. Das es diesen monat nichts wird ist dir hoffentlich so bewusst wie mir und wir müssen uns weiter so nen tollen brief anhören vom lustigen märchenonkel craig. Im Podcast wird Waldi wieder sagen jetzte bekommen wir die kurve und so wird sich das noch bis juli ziehen.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ich könnte jetzte mal gehäsig sein und fragen warum das beste mmo nur auf 2 deutsche Server kommt aber ich versuchs mit fakten.
> 
> Fakt is das pvp-System bietet keine herausfoderung sondern nur puren Grind.
> 
> ...



PvP: Ist bei Branchenprimus WoW noch schlechter (Das ist auch Fakt). Dafür das es bei WAR so toll sein soll spielen das auch überraschend wenig Leute...

Crafting: Beim Branchenprimus WoW auch sehr mau. Rüstungen und Waffen sind bestenfalls Lückenfüller. Einzig Gegenstandsverbesserungen sind brauchbar. Bei WAR von Crafting zu sprechen ist eh nicht möglich da es einfach müll ist. Aber Herr der Ringe online könnte man positiv erwähnen. Fakt jedenfalls ist das die meisten Spiele kein gutes crafting haben, egal wieviel Spieler.

Raids: WoW ist mit Ulduar gut dabei, alles vorher auf level 80 ist nen Witz. Herr der Ringe bietet nur 2 Raidbosse und WAR ist bei PvE halt eh nichts Wert.

ächster Patch:  Abwarten und ansehen wie er live ist. Bewertungen von etwas das man nicht gesehen hat sind imho das Paper nicht Wert auf dem Sie gedruckt sind.


----------



## Imseos (3. Juni 2009)

ähm jeder der funcom das geld für nen monat zocken rüberreicht kann sich schon ein bild von dem patch machen...


----------



## Thrainan (8. Juni 2009)

naja, also ich gebe nicht viel auf Testserver.


----------



## Imseos (8. Juni 2009)

nun es ist leider die einzigste info quelle der ich glauben schenke denn mal ehrlich der letzte Cromcast hatte net wirklich viele neuerungen


----------



## Thrainan (9. Juni 2009)

Es ist nur so das mir 4 Jahre MMO erfahrung sagt das Testserver und Liveserver nicht immer viel miteinander zu tun haben. Was auf dem Liverserver läuft, oder auch nicht läuft, kann so live gehen muss es aber nicht. Von daher abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (14. Juni 2009)

ähm wem das pvp system von aoc zu anspruchsvoll ist der wird mit tic tac toe in der Schulstunde schon überfordert sein.

Ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen zur zeit mache ich als nekro pvp 3,5 (ja ich weiß ich muss mer ganken und mehr kesh zergs machen )mit bk ressis (nein nicht den bug mit den gestackten ressis) jeden weg der mir auf 20 Schritte zu nahe kommt  und schaue dabei fern telefoniere oder mach den haushalt ... 

Der tos und der Dämo können das selbe auch 

ABER es is ja so anspruchsvoll


----------



## Vreen (15. Juni 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ähm wem das pvp system von aoc zu anspruchsvoll ist der wird mit tic tac toe in der Schulstunde schon überfordert sein.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen zur zeit mache ich als nekro pvp 3,5 (ja ich weiß ich muss mer ganken und mehr kesh zergs machen )mit bk ressis (nein nicht den bug mit den gestackten ressis) jeden weg der mir auf 20 Schritte zu nahe kommt  und schaue dabei fern telefoniere oder mach den haushalt ...
> 
> ...




ich empfand pvp bei aoc eigentlich immer nur als hektisches rumgedrücke.


----------



## Imseos (15. Juni 2009)

du spielst nen melee ? jap die sind stressig aber spiel mal nen caster da ernte man die pvp punkte weil erlegen wäre arbeit ernten is nur aufheben wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Imseos (4. Juli 2009)

Geile atmosphäre ... 
Alte Freunde ... 
das geweine auf meinem server asgard ...
Die Hoffnung das Fc das große Potential (ich weiß ein hässliches wort in Zusammenhang  mit aoc)... 
Ach ja und das gefühl 90% aller chars im pvp überlegen zu sein...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. Juli 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Geile atmosphäre ...
> Alte Freunde ...
> das geweine auf meinem server asgard ...
> Die Hoffnung das Fc das große Potential (ich weiß ein hässliches wort in Zusammenhang  mit aoc)...
> Ach ja und das gefühl 90% aller chars im pvp überlegen zu sein...



was spielste denn?
tip 
1. dämo
2. necro
3. tos


----------



## Imseos (4. Juli 2009)

Nummer 2 Fenriswolf einen nekro bevor jetzt aber irgendwas kommt von wegen fotm -Player win team joiner oder ähnliches geheule dieser char wurde am 23.5 erstellt wo kein arsch wusste was overpowert ist oder nicht...


----------



## Malldaniss (4. Juli 2009)

so meine age of conan version ist heute gekommen! "ENDLICH"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute werde ich mir dann mal ein bild von der aktuellen lage in aoc machen


----------



## Brummbör (4. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er recht. 12 Millionen Menschen können nicht irren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein recht haben natürlich die 12,5% (100k spieler von ehemals 800k) die bei AoC geblieben sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (4. Juli 2009)

auf die hundertausend würde ich keine wette eingehen^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juli 2009)

Beiträge entfernt, die aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Streitereien geführt hätten, die wir hier schon vor mehreren Monaten erfolgslos geführt haben.


----------

